# pecan



## Javier-Vega

Alguien sabe que significa "pecan" (como en "pecan pie")?
Busque en un diccionario ingles-castellano pero lo traducen como "pacana". Jamas habia oido esa palara. Probablemente es la palabra utilizada en Espan~a. Alguien sabe como seria la traduccion en Mexico?

Does anybody knows what "pecan" translate to spanish (as in "pecan pie")?
I did look in an spanish-english dictionary but their answer is "pacana". 
I have never heard that word in my life. It is probably only used in Spain. Does anybody know what would be its translation in Mexico?


----------



## cuchuflete

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> Alguien sabe que significa "pecan" (como en "pecan pie")?
> Busque en un diccionario ingles-castellano pero lo traducen como "pacana". Jamas habia oido esa palara. Probablemente es la palabra utilizada en Espan~a. Alguien sabe como seria la traduccion en Mexico?
> 
> Does anybody knows what "pecan" translate to spanish (as in "pecan pie")?
> I did look in an spanish-english dictionary but their answer is "pacana".
> I have never heard that word in my life. It is probably only used in Spain. Does anybody know what would be its translation in Mexico?



Hola Javier,
Es correcto lo que Ud. tiene:  pacana, PECAN, Carya illinoensis 

un saludo,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Edwin

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> Alguien sabe que significa "pecan" (como en "pecan pie")?
> Busque en un diccionario ingles-castellano pero lo traducen como "pacana". Jamas habia oido esa palara. Probablemente es la palabra utilizada en Espan~a. Alguien sabe como seria la traduccion en Mexico?
> 
> Does anybody knows what "pecan" translate to spanish (as in "pecan pie")?
> I did look in an spanish-english dictionary but their answer is "pacana".
> I have never heard that word in my life. It is probably only used in Spain. Does anybody know what would be its translation in Mexico?




No sé como se llama en Mexico pero aquí tienes una descripción de que es:

pacana.
	(De or. nahua).
	1. f. Árbol de la familia de las Yuglandáceas, propio de América del Norte, de unos 30 m de altura, con tronco grueso y copa magnífica, hojas compuestas de hojuelas ovales y dentadas, flores verdosas en amentos largos, y fruto seco del tamaño de una nuez, de cáscara lisa y forma de aceituna, con almendra comestible. La madera de este árbol, semejante al nogal, es muy apreciada.
	2. f. Fruto de este árbol.

Picture of pecan in a pecan pie:
http://www.acclaimimages.com/_gallery/_pages/0037-0407-1421-5734.html


----------



## esme

Una nuez (is that how you spell it?)

I have a pecan tree in my back yard and my parents (who speak Mexican Spanish) call them nuezes


----------



## lauranazario

Una nuez = a nut... and that is too vague.

*Pacana* is the correct translation for "pecan" (the tasty nut).

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Maeron

As Esme says, in Mexico, pecans are called _nueces_. You might think that _nuez _means nut (as most dictionaries will tell you), but in fact _nuez _is only used to mean "pecan" in Mexico. Other nuts are called by their particular name; _almendra_, _avellana_, etc.

En fin, Javier, en México la respuesta a tu pregunta es _nuez_.


----------



## Chaucer

esme said:
			
		

> Una nuez (is that how you spell it?)
> 
> I have a pecan tree in my back yard and my parents (who speak Mexican Spanish) call them nuezes



In English we also say _nuts_ in general when talking about pecans, almonds, walnuts, and peanuts. The reason for this is not demonstrative of a limitation of American English.

My grandfather in Mexico City calls them pacanas, I know he does, because he's a chef and uses all kinds of nuts in the great dishes he fixes for us during Easter.  Just anecdote, though.

Pacanamex is the trade mark of the leaders in the Mexican Pecan Industry.

What do you call a walnut? Nuez also, right?


----------



## Javier-Vega

Gracias por sus respuestas.
"Walnut" no es lo que es llamado tambien "nuez de Castilla"? asi como "cashew" seria "nuez de la India" no? pero quiza este confundido.


----------



## Chaucer

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> Gracias por sus respuestas.
> "Walnut" no es lo que es llamado tambien "nuez de Castilla"? asi como "cashew" seria "nuez de la India" no? pero quiza este confundido.



No estás confundido, así les llaman en México.

Creo en que españa le dicen _anacardo_, en Ecuador veo que le denominan _nuez de caoba_.


----------



## carmen37

¿Habeis visto la película "Cuando Harry encontró a Sally? Es la única vez en mi vida que he oído hablar de "pacana" (hacen referencia al "pastel de pacana" hablando con la nariz tapada). ¿alguien puede confirmar que sea el anacardo? Desde luego, yo no he probado nunca pastel de anacardo. ¿está bueno?


----------



## Maeron

Javier-Vega said:
			
		

> Gracias por sus respuestas.
> "Walnut" no es lo que es llamado tambien "nuez de Castilla"? asi como "cashew" seria "nuez de la India" no? pero quiza este confundido.



Así es, el _walnut _es lo que llamamos "nuez de Castílla" en México. Para aumentar la confusión, en el resto de los países hispanohablantes, si no es que los llamen por otro nombre, dicen "nuez" al _walnut _y "pacana" al _pecan_.

Chaucer, probably your grandfather knows the technical name for pecans because of his vocation as a chef. However, ordinary people in Mexico do call them "_nueces_" and tend to be unfamiliar with the name _pacanas_.


----------



## belén

Creo que:

Anacardo = cashew nut
Nuez de pecan = pecan nut

Y por cierto 
Nombre botánico Carya illinoensis, Junglandaceae 



Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Maeron

belen said:
			
		

> Creo que:
> 
> Anacardo = cashew nut
> Nuez del Brasil = pecan nut



En México, llamamos "nuez de la India" al anarcado. En otros lados también la llaman "marañon". http://www.desert-tropicals.com/Plants/Anacardiaceae/Anacardium_occidentale.html

En cuanto a la nuez del Brasil, ¿qué será, si no _Brazil nut_? Su nombre científica es _Bertholettia excelsa_, en cambio _pecan _es _Carya illinoinenis_.

Es difícil concretar el vocabulario de los frutos secos y ponernos de acuerdo, porque sus nombres varían mucho de país en país.


----------



## gotitadeleche

I always thought walnut was NOGAL,  as in the city Nogales, Mexico.


----------



## Maeron

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> I always thought walnut was NOGAL,  as in the city Nogales, Mexico.



That's right, in many places, walnuts are called _nuez de nogal_ or _nogal_, while in others they are called simply _nuez_, and in others, _nuez de castilla_. You can find all these names confirmed at many different websites; see: http://tinyurl.com/6lghh http://tinyurl.com/6xhf7 . As I mentioned in my previous post, there are many variations in nut names from country to country, and even from region to region. 

Where I live (Mexico City), people use these names: pecan=_nuez_, walnut=_nuez de castilla_.


----------



## belén

Yo me había equivocado con lo de Brazil Nut y lo borré, pero Maeron fue más rápida que yo!!! Grrrrrr 

Saludos 

Belén


----------



## sergio11

En Argentina la nuez es el walnut y su árbol es el nogal, y no sólo en Argentina, sino también en el diccionario de la Real Academia Española. Lo que dijeron más arriba en cuanto a pecan y pacana también están en el diccionario.  Lo que pasa es que como en nuestros países los pecanes o pacanas no son muy comunes, nadie usa esas palabras.


----------



## Maeron

sergio11 said:
			
		

> Lo que pasa es que como en nuestros países los pecanes o pacanas no son muy comunes, nadie usa esas palabras.



En México, la pacana es el fruto seco más común, tal vez por eso se denomina "nuez" a secas.


----------



## Riverdoc

Hola a todos,

Siempre pensé que no hubo una mulitusa palabra por "nut or nuts" en español,
pero a veces se usa "nuez", aunque la mayoria de diccionarios traduce como "walnut". Estoy seguro que se venden latas o botellas de "mixed nuts" en Walmart y Sam's Club en México y otros paises. ¿Como se llaman esos?

Riverdoc


----------



## Maeron

Riverdoc said:
			
		

> Siempre pensé que no hubo una mulitusa palabra por "nut or nuts" en español,
> pero a veces se usa "nuez", aunque la mayoria de diccionarios traduce como "walnut". Estoy seguro que se venden latas o botellas de "mixed nuts" en Walmart y Sam's Club en México y otros paises. ¿Como se llaman esos?



Pues aquí tengo mi bolsa de "mezcla de nueces y frutas secas" marca Kirkland comprada en el Walmart Miramontes del DF. Sin embargo es mal denominada porque no contiene nuez (pacanas), sino nuez de castilla, almendras y cacahuate. Hubiera sido muy raro nombrarla "mezcla de frutos secos y frutas secas", aunque esa es lo que realmente es. En fin, en la majoría de los países, _nuts _= "*frutos secos*", pero este término no es tan común y corriente como _nuts _en inglés. 

Ver http://www.proz.com/kudoz/320348  y http://www.proz.com/kudoz/319816  para más comentarios sobre el tema. 

Generalmente, _nuts _son "frutos secos", pero en Argentina, p.ej., son "frutas secas". No puede ser, dirás, "frutas secas" son "_dried fruit_". Es que en Argentina, "frutas secas" incluyen tanto _nuts _como _dried fruit_. Ver, p. ej. http://www.nogalesandinos.com.ar/   , http://www.donaclara.com.ar/productosingredientes/frutassecas.html   y http://www.uolsinectis.com.ar/mujer/html/cocina/200212031430/index2.htm . Entonces, ¿cómo lo especifican cuando se trata de _dried fruit_? Fruta desecada, orejones (de pera, de durazno, etc.), pasa (de uva, ciruela, etc.)


----------



## Lizajoy

Hola!

La cascara de la nuez pacana (la de "pecan pie"--"pastel de pacana") es mas alargada y lisa--de color castano o castano rojizo--que la de las nueces comunes (la de Castilla), cuya casacara es mas redonda y arrugada (hay las que son casi negras--la llamada black walnut del sur de EEUU y la rubia, que se llama English Walnut). Se venden tanto en casacara como peladas. Peladas, las dos se parecen bastante, pero la pacana tiene mas aceite y es mas tierna.

El anacardo es un fruto seco procedente de climas calidos cuya cascara contiene una capa de un liquido venenoso. Por lo tanto, se venden siempre pelados. Pelados, tienen una forma algo parecida al bumeran. Son muy comunes en la comida india (hindu).

La famosa pastel de pacana es un tipo de quiche dulce cuyo relleno esta compuesto por una mezcla de melaza, huevo y nueces pacanas. Esta riquisimo y muy tipico del sur de EEUU como por ejemplo el estado de Georgia (de alli vienen tambien los melocotones mas ricos...). 

La mezcla de frutos secos (nuts) que venden en la tienda cerca de mi casa se llama "coctel de frutos secos".

Uyyy! Que hambre tengo (y ni una pacana en casa!)

Si quieres la receta, dime!

Saludos,

Lizajoy


----------



## mexipike

Todo lo que he buscado, dice que la palabra para pecan, es pacana.  Tengo una amiga de chile, y ella conoce la palabra, pero vivo en el D.F. y no he encontrado nadie que lo conoce.  
   Entonces tal vez la palabra pacana si es correcto, pero esso no significa que hay un autro palabra que usan la gente aqui en mexico.

  Everywhere I've looked, it says the word is pacana.  I have a friend from chile and she knows the word, but I live in Mexico City and I have not found anyone who knows this word.
   So maybe the word pacana is correct, but that doesn't meen that they don't use another word here.  They have about a million words that they don't use in spain.


----------



## mexipike

Hoy, fui buscando para pecans, que dicen en el diccionario pacanas.  Vi unas y todos me dijieron que aqui (Ciudad de Mexico) se llaman mada mas nuez.  Tambien me dijieron que mas especifica se conocen por el nombre, nuez cascara de papel o nuez de Chihuhua.


----------



## mixtli

Como dijo Sergio11, el nogal es el arbol de la nuez. Un platillo muy mexicano es el "Chile en Nogada" "Nogada" siendo la salsa blanca semi dulce de la nuez. Ahora, soy mexicano y conozco a la nuez como a la  que aqui en USA llaman "walnut"  Me imagino que Nogales, Sonora, le debe su nombre a la abundancia de este tipo de arbol.


----------



## cool&easy

Hola. Yo tengo una viejísima, pero muy hermosa, lata de _pecans _donde guardo mis lápices. Me comí ya el contenido (las _pecans, _no los lápices), y si mal no recuerdo eran *avellanas*.
¡Gulp!


----------



## sergio11

cool&easy said:


> Hola. Yo tengo una viejísima, pero muy hermosa, lata de _pecans _donde guardo mis lápices. Me comí ya el contenido (las _pecans, _no los lápices), y si mal no recuerdo eran *avellanas*.
> ¡Gulp!


No, los pecans no son avellanas.  Definitivamente.  Las avellanas son los hazelnuts o filberts.  Son completamente distintas. 

Saludos


----------



## cool&easy

Hola, Sergio11. Sé que _hazelnut _es avellana, aunque no conocía el otro término que das. Gracias por tu aclaración. Creo que lo que me comí fueron los lápices, o bien , la lata estaba mal etiquetada. Pero qué bueno que aclaras, porque yo quería ayudar, no confundir.
Saludos,


----------



## Karraspito

Perdón por retomar este post después de ¡6 años! Por lo que leo y la foto publicada, deduzco que _pecans_ son _walnuts_, ¿cierto? Aunque otros distinguen entre ambas, así que al final no me queda muy claro
   Sólo dos apuntes adicionales: 
     1. En España tampoco sabemos lo que son _pacanas_. Yo de hecho acabo de conocer esa palabra por primera vez al buscar el significado de _pecan_. 
     2. Alguien ha dicho que en México, _walnut_ se traduce como _nuez de Castilla_ (que es una región de España). Curiosamente, en España se suelen conocer como _nueces de California_ (una región de México).


----------



## gotitadeleche

In the US, walnuts are NOT the same as pecans. See this discription from Lizajoy (in post 21) for the difference:



> La cascara de la nuez pacana (la de "pecan pie"--"pastel de pacana") es mas alargada y lisa--de color castano o castano rojizo--que la de las nueces comunes (la de Castilla), cuya casacara es mas redonda y arrugada (hay las que son casi negras--la llamada black walnut del sur de EEUU y la rubia, que se llama English Walnut). Se venden tanto en casacara como peladas. Peladas, las dos se parecen bastante, pero la pacana tiene mas aceite y es mas tierna.



Here is a picture of pecan.

Here is a picture of walnut.


----------



## lilimint

Bien, buscando por el nombre científico de la Pecana o Pacana, encontré esto...

es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Carya_illinois_08_5.10_002.jpg

En México le llamamos Nuez, así en general o bien Nuez pecanera. La nuez que compramos en tiendas de abarrotes o materias primas.
La nuez "común"... por así decirlo.
Ya otros tipos de nueces las llamamos "De castilla" (redondita), "de la India" (que tiene forma curva) y así muchas más...

Saludos!


----------



## Mate

Buenas noches:

Aquí producimos las dos clases de nuez: _Juglans regia_ y _Carya illinoensis_. A la primera le decimos "nuez" y a la segunda "nuez pecán". 

Vienen importados otros frutos secos de Brasil, como el anacardo, al que llamamos "castaña de cajú" y la castaña de Pará, pero no las consideramos nueces como a las que mencioné antes.


----------

